# HID in car, winter and rain.



## waloshin (Sep 10, 2009)

I have bought the Depo projector headlights for the 95 - 99 Neon, are they any good for HID?

I also bought ddm tuning hid slim ballast kit @ 55 watts, 5000k.

What i was wondering will it be harder to see in rain, snow(heavy blizzards) then with standard halogen bulbs?


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Plug and play HID kits in cars are terrible. The projector headlights will help give it a sharper cutoff and concentrate the light better but will not be as good as a true retrofit. I imagine it would be harder to see in tough conditions, not to mention you might blind oncoming traffic. I recommend getting a brighter halogen bulb or doing a proper retrofit with some FX35 bi-xenon projectors and phillips 4300k bulbs.


----------



## steeven09 (Nov 12, 2009)

hi guys i have great problem with my head lights due to weather change any suggestions

fedex tracking track number ground​


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 1, 2009)

waloshin said:


> I have bought the Depo projector headlights for the 95 - 99 Neon, are they any good for HID??



HID bulbs really need an HID housing to be anything but a novelty.




> What i was wondering will it be harder to see in rain, snow(heavy blizzards) then with standard halogen bulbs?


For these you want lights mounted low down on the car that have a very flat beam. This gets some of the glare out of your line of sight.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 2, 2009)

ddemetrius456 said:


> The major drawback of HID is that because of its awesome power they are disturbing for the oncoming traffic leading to accidents. Therefore its better to go for powerful and high quality projector lamps. They are adequate.
> __________
> Advertising


Your posts have carried a series of tagline adverts such as this one. Please remove them and stop doing this, or you will be treated as a spammer and your account will be suspended.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 3, 2009)

(meh)


----------

